# Bear ~ July 2007-March 25, 2009 (20 Months old)



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

I found Bear dead last night.(3.25.2009) 

I couldn't clean the cage so my mom and sister did it for me. 

I remember playing with this guy everyday. Raising him from a little pinky. But now hes gone.

I miss my Bear :'(


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry. How's Rokk taking it?


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

Ratastic said:


> I'm so sorry. How's Rokk taking it?


Im just making sure to play with him a lot more since he doesn't have a cage mate. 
I dont want to get another young male because I dont know how long Rokk will be around. 
Then Ill again have one male again when rokk dies! So I think I will play with him as much as possible to substitute for Bear.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Matt said:


> Ratastic said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so sorry. How's Rokk taking it?
> ...


Have you thought about looking for an older male from a rescue to introduce to Rokk? Why will you only be getting one male when Rokk dies? At least two would be best so they have at least one rattie friend.


----------



## FeffOx (Feb 8, 2009)

I dont think Matt meant he will be getting one male when Rokk passes, I think he means if he gets another rat for company then when Rokk passes he will have another lone rat.

Im sorry for your loss .


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

FeffOx said:


> I dont think Matt meant he will be getting one male when Rokk passes, I think he means if he gets another rat for company then when Rokk passes he will have another lone rat.


Yeah I think I misread. You could always intro two babies Matt?


----------

